# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Malayalam Cinema >  SethuRama Iyer in FK..! Investigation PuZzles

## Hercules

*ചോദ്യം 23,*

ചില സാങ്കേതിക കാരണങ്ങളാല് ഫ്ലൈറ്റ് രണ്ടു മണിക്കൂറോളം വൈകുമെന്ന അറിയിപ്പ്  വന്നതിനാല് സേതുരാമയ്യര് വല്ല മാഗസിനും വാങ്ങി വായിക്കാമെന്നു കരുതി എയര്  പോര്ട്ടിനത്തെ ബുക്ക് സ്റ്റാളിനുള്ളിലേക്ക് കയറി.... അവിടെ പക്ഷെ മറ്റൊരാള്  അവിടെ ഇതേ ആവശ്യത്തിനു തന്നെ അവിടെ വന്നിട്ടുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.... അയ്യരുടെ  സുഹൃത്തും ഇംഗ്ലണ്ടിലെ പ്രശസ്ഥമായ സര്വകലാശാലയില് ജോലി ചെയ്യുന്ന പ്രശസ്ത  ഗണിത ശാസ്ത്രഞ്ജനുമായ സി ആര് വി എന്നറിയപ്പെടുന്ന രാകേഷ് വര്മ....

സേതുരാമയ്യര് : "ഹാ... രാകേഷ് സാറോ.... സാര് ഇംഗ്ലണ്ടില് തന്നെയാണോ ഇപ്പോഴും...?" ചോദിച്ചു....

രാകേഷ് വര്മ :"അതെ സി ബി ഐ സാര്... ഒരത്യാവശ്യ കാര്യത്തിനു വേണ്ടി വന്നതാ... ഇന്ന് തിരിച്ചു പോകണം...... " 

സേതുരാമയ്യര് : "അത് ശരി... അപ്പോള് ഭാര്യയും കുട്ടികളും വന്നില്ലല്ലേ..... "സേതുരാമയ്യര് ചോദിച്ചു....

രാകേഷ് വര്മ :"ഇല്ല.... ഭാര്യക്ക് ലീവ് ശരിയായില്ല... അത് കൊണ്ട് അവരാരും  വന്നില്ല... അല്ല സാറെന്താ ഇവിടെ..... വല്ല തുമ്പും തേടി ഇറങ്ങിയതാണോ...?  രാകേഷ് തമാശ രൂപത്തില് ചോദിച്ചു...

സേതുരാമയ്യര് : "സംഭവം ശരിയാണ്.. പക്ഷെ ഇവിടെയല്ല.. അങ്ങ് ബോംബെയില്....ഒരു  കേസ് അന്വേഷണത്തിന് വേണ്ടി ബോംബെ വരെ ഒന്ന് പോകണം... " അയ്യര്  തുടര്ന്ന്... നമ്മള് ഇതിനു മുന്പ് കണ്ടതു അഞ്ചു വര്ഷത്തിനു മുന്പ്  ആയിരുന്നു... സാറിനു ഓര്മ്മയുണ്ടോ...?

രാകേഷ് വര്മ : അഞ്ചു വര്ഷമായല്ലേ.... എത്ര പെട്ടെന്നാണ് വര്ഷങ്ങള് കടന്നു  പോകുന്നത്..... അതിനു ശേഷം സാറിനെ ഒന്ന് വിളിക്കാന് പോലും കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല...  സാറിന്റെ ഫോണ് നമ്പറും ഇമെയില് ഐ ഡിയും ഒക്കെ മിസ്സ് ആയി....

സേതുരാമയ്യര് : "എനിക്കും തിരക്കിടനിടയില് സാറിനെ ബന്ധപ്പെടാന്  പറ്റിയില്ല..... അത് പോട്ടെ, സാറിന്റെ കുട്ടികള്ക്ക് ഇപ്പോള് എത്ര  വയസായി.....?

രാകേഷ് വര്മ : കുട്ടികളുടെ വയസ്..... ഹം.... എനിക്കിപ്പോള് മൂന്നു  മക്കളുണ്ട്.... അതാ അവിടെ നിരനിരയായി നില്ക്കുന്ന ടാക്സി കാറുകള്  കണ്ടില്ലേ... അതിന്റെ എണ്ണവും എന്റെ മക്കളുടെ വയസുകള് തമ്മില് കൂട്ടിയാല്  കിട്ടുന്ന സംഖ്യയും തുല്യമാണ്.... അത് പോലെ, എന്റെ മക്കളുടെ വയസുകള്  തമ്മില് ഗുണിച്ചാല് കിട്ടുന്ന സംഖ്യ ഒരേ സമയം സ്ക്വയറും ത്രികോണവുമായ  ഏറ്റവും ചെറിയ സംഖ്യയാണ്.... (_smallest non-trivial number which is both 'Square' and 'Triangular'_) സിബി ഐയിലെ ബുദ്ധിരാക്ഷസന്റെ മിടുക്ക് ഒന്ന് കാണട്ടെ.... രാകേഷ് വര്മ സേതുരാമയ്യരുടെ ബുദ്ധിയെ ചെറുതായി വെല്ലുവിളിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് പറഞ്ഞു....
സേതുരാമയ്യര് : "സാറ് എനിക്ക് ഒരു പണി തന്നതാണല്ലേ.... കൂടുതല് എന്തെങ്കിലും ഡീറ്റയില് തരാനുണ്ടോ...? 

രാകേഷ് വര്മ : "എന്റെ മൂത്ത മകന് മീന് നന്നായി കഴിക്കും..... "
*
സേതുരാമയ്യര് അല്പനേരത്തെ ആലോചനക്കു ശേഷം രാകേഷ്* വര്മയുടെ മൂന്നു കുട്ടികളുടെയും വയസുകള് കൃത്യമായി പറഞ്ഞു....

നിങ്ങള്ക്ക് കഴിയുമോ...?*

----------


## Cinemalover

:Thinking:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> *ക്രൈം ഇന്വെസ്റ്റിഗേഷന്* സമസ്യകള്....! എല്ലാരും കടന്നു വരൂ... ഉത്തരം പറയൂ....! 
> 
> ചോദ്യം-1,
> 
> *
> 
> 
> _അങ്ങനെയിരിക്കെ.. രണ്ട് ദിവസത്തിന് ശേഷം പോലീസ് ബാംഗ്ലൂരില് നിന്നും ഹരിഹരനെ തൊണ്ടിയോടെ പൊക്കി... ശിവന് കുട്ടിയെ വിട്ടയച്ചു...
> 
> എന്ത് കൊണ്ടാണ് പോലീസ് ആദ്യം നിരപരാധിയെന്ന് കരുതി വിട്ടയച്ച ഹരിഹരനെ വീണ്ടും സംശയിക്കാന് കാരണം... ? പോലീസിനു എന്ത് സൂചനയാണ് കിട്ടിയത്...?_


February 29 ulla varsham aayirunnirikkanam athu....annu rathri aanu moshanam nadathiyathu....anuu rathri evide aayirunnu ennathu pulli paranjitilla...Next Case Please !!!

----------


## Naradhan

Njaan parayunnathinu munpu Nijin paranju ....  :Yes:

----------


## Hercules

> February 29 ulla varsham aayirunnirikkanam athu....annu rathri aanu moshanam nadathiyathu....anuu rathri evide aayirunnu ennathu pulli paranjitilla...Next Case Please !!!


Exactly...2012 was a leap year..!

----------


## Hercules

> Njaan parayunnathinu munpu Nijin paranju ....


no problem...! adutha case answer parayan ready ayikkoloo....  :Race:

----------


## Hercules

*Case.2,*




> *നാട്ടിലെ ചെറുപ്പക്കാരനായ എം എല് ഇ യുടെ ഭാര്യ ഷോക്കേറ്റു മരിച്ചു.. മൊബൈല്* *ഫോണ് ചാര്ജെറില് നിന്നുമാണ് ഷോക്ക് ഏറ്റതെന്നാണ് പ്രാഥമിക നിഗമനം...* *പ്രാഥമിക നിഗമനത്തില് തന്നെ പോലീസിനു ഒരു അപകട മരണം ആണെന്ന് ബോധ്യമായി.. എം* *എല് എ ആണെങ്കിലും പേരിനെങ്കിലും നടപടികള് പൂര്ത്തിയാക്കേണ്ടത് കൊണ്ട്..* *ഫോരെന്സിക് പരിശോധനക്കും പോസ്റ്റ്മോര്ട്ടത്തിനും ശേഷം പോലീസ് എം എല് എയുടെ* *മൊഴിയെടുത്തു...*
> 
> *"**സര്**,* *ഈ അവസ്ഥയില് ചോദ്യങ്ങള് ചോദിക്കുന്നത് ശരിയല്ലെങ്കിലും നടപടികള്* *പൂര്ത്തിയാക്കേണ്ടത് കാരണം സാറിനോട് ചില ചോദ്യങ്ങള് ചോദിക്കേണ്ടതുണ്ട്..* *സാറ് സഹകരിക്കുമല്ലോ... "*
> 
> *"**ഒഹ്.. അതിനെന്താ.. നിങ്ങളുടെ ജോലിക്ക് ഞാന് തടസം നില്ക്കുന്നില്ല.... ചോദിച്ചോളൂ..."*
> 
> *"**ബെഡ് റൂമിലെ മൊബൈല് ഫോണ് ചാര്ജെറില് നിന്നും ഷോക്ക് ഏറ്റതാണെന്നാണ്* *പോലീസിന്റെ നിഗമനം.. അതും രാത്രി ഏകദേശം രാത്രി* *9:45num 10* *ഇനും ഇടയ്ക്കു..* *ആ സമയത്ത് ഇവിടുണ്ടായിരുന്നില്ലേ..**?* *ആരും അത് കണ്ടില്ലേ..**?* *സാര് അപ്പോള്* *എവിടെ ആയിരുന്നു..* *?* *എനിക്ക് സാറിന്റെ ബെഡ് റൂം ഒന്ന് കണ്ടാല്* *കൊള്ളാമെന്നുണ്ട്.. "*
> 
> *മറ്റുള്ള പോലീസുകാരെയെല്ലാം വീടിനു മുന്വശത്ത് നിര്ത്തി ഇന്സ്പെക്ടര് എം എല് എ യുടെ കൂടെ ബെഡ്മിലോട്ടു നടന്നു..*
> ...


*ഇനി ചോദ്യം..*

*എന്ത് കൊണ്ടാണ് ഇന്സ്പെക്റ്റര് തിരിച്ചു വന്നത്...**?* *എം എല് എയെ സംശയിക്കാന് കാരണം എന്താണ്...**?* *എം എല് എ കുറ്റവാളിയാണോ..?*

----------


## Naradhan

Digital allathathu kondu rathri 10 manikku clock adikkum ...

----------


## Naradhan

> no problem...! adutha case answer parayan ready ayikkoloo....


Done .. ini aduthathu poratte.... :D

----------


## kandahassan

super thread  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Veiwer11

> July 16th aano ? @viewer11


Yes right aan

----------


## Naradhan

> July 16th aano ? @viewer11


Engane aanennum koode para ....  :Engane:

----------


## Cinemalover

> Engane aanennum koode para ....


Veruthe guess cheythatha  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Cinemalover

> Yes right aan


 :Homygod:  ..

----------


## Veiwer11

> Engane aanennum koode para ....


Lesham Complicated aanee. S- Sulthan *R*- rahul M- Maaya

Possibilities 
May15 May16 May19
June17 june18 
July14 July16
August 14 August15 August17

1st Clue

Sulthan: I don’t know when is Maaya’s birthday, But I knowRahul also don’t know too

Meaning He know the months &  is sure *R* dont know . So it cannot be May & june as they have sole days 19,18 

So possiblites only July & august


Clue 2
Rahul: At first I don’t know when is Maaya’s Birthday; but now I Know

after hearing* S* he found the Bday -  (from Clue 1 -July , Aug) 

So Bday cannot be on July 14 & Aug 14 as day 14 is reapeating & he could not guess the Bday if it fall on14

Remaining July 16,  Aug15 Aug17 

Clue 3
Sulthan: Then I also know when is maya’s birthday

After 2nd clue he also know the BDay . he already know the month meaning it cannot be August as it have 2 possiblitis Aug15& 17

So it is *July 16

Congrats @*Cinemalover
Vandivittu.....

----------


## Naradhan

> Lesham Complicated aanee. S- Sulthan *R*- rahul M- Maaya
> 
> Possibilities 
> May15 May16 May19
> June17 june18 
> July14 July16
> August 14 August15 August17
> 
> 1st Clue
> ...


Congrats onnum parayenda ....  :No:  CL-nu utharam kittiyathu evidunnaanennu enikku manassilaayi. Pakshe mooperkku athinu pinnilulla logic manassilaayo ennariyaan chodichathaa... 

As for me, Njaan pandum inganathe convoluted logic puzzles solve chethittundu ...  

http://puzzles.nigelcoldwell.co.uk/fortyeight.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheryl%27s_Birthday

----------


## Veiwer11

> Congrats onnum parayenda ....  CL-nu utharam kittiyathu evidunnaanennu enikku manassilaayi. Pakshe mooperkku athinu pinnilulla logic manassilaayo ennariyaan chodichathaa... 
> 
> As for me, Njaan pandum inganathe convoluted logic puzzles solve chethittundu ...  
> 
> http://puzzles.nigelcoldwell.co.uk/fortyeight.htm
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheryl%27s_Birthday


Ennod ennale friend chothichathaan. name njan change cheythathan. sambavan super alle.  pinne anwer paranjavark oru congrats. 
Similar like or 3 colour  balls 3person staying in line undaayirunnu correct ormayilla pand eppolo chethitund 

Naaradhan pinne puliyallle.. ......vandivittu 

Koree puzzles undallo nokkathe thanks

----------

